# Need advice!



## frugalphysio (Jun 1, 2016)

My dad and I are coming down to Pensacola for some fishing. We are going to experiment with salt water fly fishing. I figured we could try early morning Gulf action and/or spec trout in the sound. Any suggestions on types of flies? Thanks for any help!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

white and chartreuse clouser with black lead eyes is the top producer.

jack


----------



## Blueheron (Jan 19, 2009)

*What he said, and*

Tan and white clouser with red/black eyes


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

Anything under dock lights.


----------

